# Tablet Pc V Notebook



## born t (May 8, 2005)

Hi,

I'm currently using a small (perhaps smallest ?) full-function notebook, Fujitsu-Siemens P7010. I am thinking of changing it into a tablet PC in the future for an even lighter weight. Could anyone tell me what the differences between a notebook and tablet PC are? Do they accept the same applications/games? Are the interfaces the same? What are the pros and cons? Etc, etc.

Thanks a lot,

Born

**************


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Hello,

I've installed many notebooks and tablet PC's for users at work. The tablet PC's used to come with Windows XP tablet edition but since service pack 2 the 'Tablet Edition' badge seems to have gone and it's just Windows XP.

The differences? Well, apart from having an option to swivel the screen round and fold it back on itself so you can enter data with a stylus, all the applications and programs run the same, (unless somebody tells me otherwise.) You can use the PC in laptop mode and plug a mouse and keyboard etc into it.

From my experience, they don't have much of a solid feel to them and they don't seem as fast as notebooks but having said that, I meet people at work who swear by them. They tend to use them for going out on site and taking notes etc and they've ordered newer models when their old ones are at the end of life.

If it's a Windows based OS you're looking for and you want a notebook which is quite small, the Toshiba Portege range are great machines and look awesome!

Personally, I'd wait a few months and go for the new Intel iBooks from Apple but then again, I'm biased!









Regards,

Andrew.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Running_man said:


> Personally, I'd wait a few months and go for the new Intel iBooks from Apple but then again, I'm biased!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With you all the way there Andrew. Ive a mate who's a real top flight programmer and he's sworn by tablet pc's since they came out. Mainly I think because they were very early adopters of wireless technology. I am not sure what he's on at the mo (I'll mail him and find out) but he did switch to a G4 17" Mac Powerbook last year.

I myself am a very happy G4 1.5 mhz 15" user, and as soon as I can afford it I will be going for a new MacBook.

cheers

Andy


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

born t said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently using a small (perhaps smallest ?) full-function notebook, Fujitsu-Siemens P7010. I am thinking of changing it into a tablet PC in the future for an even lighter weight. Could anyone tell me what the differences between a notebook and tablet PC are? Do they accept the same applications/games? Are the interfaces the same? What are the pros and cons? Etc, etc.
> 
> ...


Hi Born,

A tablet PC has a touch screen like a PDA, and you use a stylus instead of a mouse. You can use handwriting recognition to directly enter data, or you can use a virtual on-screen keybooard.

There are a few business situations where they have advantages over notebooks. The biggest one is that you can use them while you're standing - it's like writing on a clipboard. If you are working face to face with others, asking questions and quickly noting replies, they're less impersonal compared to hiding behind a notebook screen.

The one's I've seen use Windows XP, so they should run the usual applications. They are really designed for business use rather than gaming.

If you check on the Microsoft site they have a section for Windows XP Tablet edition.

I've never owned one myself as I prefer to use a PDA - even lighter and a fraction of the price.


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

Thanks, everyone.

Yes, I use Windows -- I'm more familiar with MS programmes, and they're more convenient for sharing files among my colleagues. I used to have a Toshiba Portege (can't remember the model, it's white), but I was not impressed by its specs or build quality, particularly given its price; so I'm not sure about getting one in the future (maybe it has improved?). My current Seimens is much more solid and its keys are more duarable. The Toshiba key faded after only about 3 months.

If moving from a notebook to tablet PC means that I don't have to change the way I use a computer and will have an added benefit of the note taking capability, then it sounds like a good idea.

I might go for a derivative of Fujitsu-Siemens P1510 that comes out at the time of my upgrade. Could you please take a look at this: http://www.fujitsu-siemens.co.uk/products/...lifebook_p.html

Do you find anything you don't like about it? I'm not techie, so will probably not understand everything they say. Also, do you have an alternative?

I'd never thought that weight and size are that important until I changed from a notebook which is about 3 kg to one which is 1.3 kg and smaller than A4. It seems the lighter the better for me, as long as I don't have to compromise much in terms of performance. At the moment I'm quite happy with a Pentium Centrino 1.2 GHz and 512 Mb RAM.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Those P series lifebooks look sexy.

It's just the OS that is the problem









While I have no choice other than using Windows at work, at home...

Mac OS-X + 12" iBook =


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Buy one and ask again in 12 months.









If you buy a portable computer and it is Windows based get one that is able to run Vista. 

Worry about horsepower in the CPU, GPU and Ram department. Check that it can be upgraded to the highest spec currently available. Laptops and other portable computers have limited upgrade capability, always remember this. You may only be able to upgrade your HDD or RAM, never the CPU or GPU.

The rest is unimportant. 

A portable gets old very quickly.


----------



## aliahlewis (Mar 19, 2010)

@born_t

Hi

I have tried to open your link to take look at it but I found a 404 The page you requested can not be found error. Did you removed the page from the link?? Can you give me the modified link as I would like to know the detail that page contained.


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

The information in this thread is 4 years old...


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

Clum said:


> The information in this thread is 4 years old...


It sure is,it's a while since anyone recommended Vista 



Stan said:


> get one that is able to run Vista


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Zimmer said:


> Clum said:
> 
> 
> > The information in this thread is 4 years old...
> ...


Please note that I didn't recommend Windows Vista, just a machine that had the specification to run such a demanding OS. Such as Windows 7.:wink1:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Stan said:


> Zimmer said:
> 
> 
> > Clum said:
> ...


 Yeah right  "Stan and Vista, sitting in a tree......" haha

:wink1: Andy


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## rooi neus (Dec 9, 2010)

Wait until the Miscrosoft Surface comes down in price a bit. Best of both worlds.


----------



## southy (Sep 14, 2010)

I agree with Rooi

I have a transformer infinity (android) and love it, can link to my desktop and use office docs too!


----------

